
Erlang/OTP – The fastest, cheapest way to build reliable clusters of computers - chops
http://erlangotp.com/
======
zimbatm
Just linking processes together is not enough to build a cluster. How do you
allocate the physical resources, deal with network splits, package and deploy
new code, monitor... There's a whole layer that's missing there that would
surely be nice to have. The OTP framework could even be used to sandbox in LXC
and start other type of applications.

~~~
ghostwriter
That is what LING (formerly erlang-on-xen) is here for:
[http://erlangonxen.org](http://erlangonxen.org)

~~~
zimbatm
It's pretty cool but I don't think that it's open-source.

~~~
dragonwriter
It seems to have an open-source, copyleft, non-GPL license [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/cloudozer/ling/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/cloudozer/ling/blob/master/LICENSE)

------
kylequest
For an Erlang OTP page it doesn't cover much OTP :-) It doesn't even mention
gen_server.

~~~
seiji
Gripe: OTP should be renamed. The name serves no purpose these days. Rename it
"Erlang Design Patterns" and be done with it.

Ever try to tell someone about "Erlang/OTP?" They ask "What's OTP?" Then you
begin a 30 minute speech about the history of Erlang and phone switches (agile
web ninjas ain't got time for 80s telecom stories) and how all modern fad
problems were solved 20 years ago.

Erlang is great, but the core Erlang devs don't understand "web things." See
their arguments against why Erlang shouldn't support JSON:
[http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2014-March/0782...](http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2014-March/078228.html)

~~~
kungfooguru
Yea, why understand your problem space and learn from history.

If only Erlangers spent more time on marketing and less time on building
things!

~~~
seiji
Marketing has always been as important as making things.

These days, someone launches a new open source product with an _insanely well
designed web presence_. This open source project has a better visual design
than I could make in two months:
[http://www.serfdom.io](http://www.serfdom.io) (along with the related
[http://www.consul.io](http://www.consul.io)).

Erlang is still stuck in "my first bootstrap page" mode of marketing (which is
an improvement over the old version which was My 12 Year Old Neighbor's First
Webpage mode).

Erlang is designed to appeal to people who already like Erlang. It doesn't get
all the new programmer hyperfad attention of things like Go, but people who
know how to use Erlang properly do amazing things more reliably in shorter
timeframes than other programmers even know how to think about.

~~~
pessimizer
>Marketing has always been as important as making things.

This is post-modernism gone mad.

~~~
seiji
If you make something and nobody knows about it, did you actually make it?

Richard Hamming, May 1986: _you should spend at least as much time in the
polish and presentation as you did in the original research. Now at least 50%
of the time must go for the presentation. It 's a big, big number._

~~~
pessimizer
>If you make something and nobody knows about it, did you actually make it?

Of course I did. You seem to be confusing things that you use for things that
you are trying to sell (e.g. if you are an an academic, you want to sell your
research as valid and worthwhile.) I use tools that I built to do work, and
I've never spent a moment trying to sell the tools, but I actually made them.
Some things in this world aren't even open source - people use them to make
money, and never reveal them to anyone. Erlang started as an internal project,
and people had to bargain to get it released externally.

You're drawing a false equivalence between marketing and substance. Erlang is
doing billions of dollars of business. I love to talk about it, but the fewer
people that know it, the better for me professionally. People have no idea how
easy it makes everything.

------
gordonguthrie
I wrote the site, fire thoughts at me @gordonguthrie or gordon@vixo.com

~~~
gordonguthrie
Oh, yeah, in response to asking this question here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7277797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7277797)

------
clubhi
It's almost like frameworks can't ever solve all of our problems.

------
sandGorgon
Isnt Docker + etcd a higher level abstraction of erlang/OTP ?

~~~
easytiger
Not even remotely.

